# NODID



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Ladies is it just me or is NODID, hot?

Haha I think he's quite sexy.

Im sounding like a teenager i know. Hi NODID if you're reading this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

huh? Your bf is hot... and I don't like men... so what does that tell ya .oO(He looks like a girl? LOL) *be's quiet* :|


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Robsy,I just saw your pic and you are gorgious,im scared to put mine up now lol...where is a pic of NODID? I want to see!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh thank you, dont be daft, put it up everyone is beautiful!!!!!!

Click on his profile, or on page 2 on picture submissions, hot hot HOT. haha


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Yall.. don't feed his ego.. :lol: :roll:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hahaha, its a shame he lives so far away, not that we would even meet anyway. hahah


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Where's his photo? and what's his e-mail... I'm "tellin" on Robsy that she has a crush on him :mrgreen:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

tell him im so numb i feel no fear/embarrassment hahahah

click on nodids profile. It better be him, or im drooling for nothing


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I was being serious 
Mr. Kozin doesn't need you to tell him that.

You can always add him on yahoo messenger and harass him 
go for it. :twisted:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

is he a bit arrogant? haha


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

..
He just would agree with your statement about his looks 
That's all I meant.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i think we would make a great couple. haha. Is he/was he dp'd?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

As far as I know he doesn't have DP/DR.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Ah first time I've seen this one... I have seen another of him before.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I sent him a message saying "who are you" haha. If layla works with him im surprised they havent hit it off they are both so foxy.

Nodid ( david) if you do read this, i know all the messages will go to your already gigantic head, but i dont care really.

Ha


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: 
You'll make his day.

Its a good thing he has a sense of humor or I'd be in for it when he does find this thread.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

He looks like my ex boyfreind....only my ex had a great bod and large penis to match lmao ummmm  :shock: :lol: ...definatly sex on legs..


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

hahha thats the spirit.....spirit!!! hahah i would like to see more pictures of him, maybe thats just his "good side" and he isnt that great afterall, ha x


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ahhahahahha this is soo amusing!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

hahaha im glad its making u laugh, he still hasnt replied to my mail.....how rude haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Now I know how you guys feel about me being a perv... ITS WRONG!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

only when you say it out loud darren...i just imagine the things i would do to david kozin.

mwhahaha i need to stop writing on this post, my alter ego is coming out ha


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Hmmm... interesting post?? I like to show that I am not an old CEO sitting around with a lot of money running research at a big lab, but a struggling student who has been lucky to get the support of such amazing doctors. Here are some recent pics to follow the theme of this post, which was a unique surprise.*





































*It is much easier to do a factorial analysis on population groups in a t-shirt; SPSS can make you sweat when you end up with a great value for p.*


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

That is my response to Layla. Who is very bright and knows me all too well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

:lol: lol nice one Dave... They'll do nicely to get Robsy droolin over ya... lol. "Winner"


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

NODID said:


> That is my response to Layla. Who is very bright and knows me all too well.


Yah but you forgot to add that she's "hot" as well :mrgreen:

Kinda shy though... bless


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

I can't comment on other members of NODID. Layla will sue me for all I have, which is about 10 dollars. I already owe her money for graphic work. I can't afford the lawsuit.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

lol, I can't believe you bought into this thread. :lol:

Nice pic's though :wink:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Haha, yes photos are a winner thank you for taking the time to do that.

I think you may have a few fans now David - but it's nice to see the face behind a lot of the work.

Layla are you still in London? I might try come down and see you, what are you doing down there lovely?

Lots of love

Robyn xoxox


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

Humor is one of the best direct pathways to *feel* an emotion, and it has a wonderful way of managing to get pass barriers, and provide some immediate symptom relief for both general depression and some of the symptoms of DP/DR.

Of course I took the bait, and whatever I can do to bring people to the nodid.org web site and encourage donations, I will do it. 

- David


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

ha ha im not sure what u mean by "i took the bait" but i will have a look at the website etc.

Robs


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Robsy said:


> ha ha im not sure what u mean by "i took the bait" but i will have a look at the website etc.
> 
> Robs


I think he was referring to this remark by me.



> lol, I can't believe you bought into this thread. :lol:


And as for


> Humor is one of the best direct pathways to feel an emotion, and it has a wonderful way of managing to get pass barriers, and provide some immediate symptom relief for both general depression and some of the symptoms of DP/DR.


Couldn't agree more, well, I probably good but I think that's enough for now. :wink:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Noooooooooooow i understand


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: this thread...

Robsy, I'm in London until the 12th. I'm leaving on tuesday. 
I'm not sure what my plans are for the remaining days here but I think I'm done with work.
I have a visit with a family friend planned for sunday. I can devote a chunk of any other day to a visit though.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

its sucks i dont thin i can get down anytime soon 

BUT - i am travelling to america next year as i plan to be a bit better by then haha, so how about i come see u! xx


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

sure!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

so that's why i haven't seen you around on the board lalya. you left for england and forgot to take me with you.  how was your visit? You said you've been working over there?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah this thread is like when youre like 13 and you pass notes around the classroom........nice bod though...but not as hot as my ex.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey if your ex was hotter then Dave... that gotta mean your pretty foxy yourself ya?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Not necarsarily,my ex cared more about me as a person and a fellow buddhist than to be so shallowley caught up in apearences.But yes he thought so...but we all have differant pereptions of whats beautiful and are all attracted to differant people.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Ouch... :|I write simple stuff on here... like a 3 year old okies? =*(... lol. I wouldn't say i'm shallow =*(.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh no I wasnt suggesting you were shallow...just saying lol.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

shallow is boring - i like playing in the deep end


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Haha 

David is in a Sea/Ocean of his own

Saying that if he gets bored, theres loads more to do in mine haha


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

ahahah, ahhhhhhh you made me laugh Erin. 
0
Whats life without laughter and a bit of daring. :wink:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Cool.
This is like tapping Robsy's phone line.
Hey, I am hot too. Thats what my mom says.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mark said:


> I am hot too. Thats what my mom says.


lol


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Ha-Ha.

I like the picture of David in his beanie. That's my fav.

He's beginning to sound like the board "pin-up".

He is a smart professional guy though despite not looking like your average nerd in a white coat and black frame glasses.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

You ladies are funny.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Robsy said:


>


Couldn't have said it better myself :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey gals... am I as bad as Robsy? I can understand why you think i'm creepy... :mrgreen:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Darren, you have hopped, skipped, jumped, flew, cannonballed yourself over and crossed all the boundaries.

My post was a mere observation, which has only added to Mr. kozin's ego. So really, who loses here?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Hah... it's hit you that you're pretty damn slimey like me (i'm more tho)... Bless ya... after awhile you get use to it. lol


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

And the game begins :mrgreen:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I wouldn't say I was slimy...I just dont mess about....straight to the point


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Well you have sex with me Robsy?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

oh i see what you did there, no messing around and straight to the point.

answers still no.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Straight to the point; you're a lady of your word!


----------

